# Tests for real alcantara?



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Hi all, I'm planning on trimming the tired OEM door grab handles in alcantara and I've decided on a DIY route rather than fork out £100 or whatever it is the TT shop etc are asking for them now. So I've gone ahead and bought a couple of 12" square test swatches from an ebay seller (outlay - £2!) and having received them I thought I'd ask around if there are any tricks of the trade I could try out to check if they're genuine or some cheap imitation?

They are charcoal grey with a nylon backing and were delivered with a photocopy of what appears to be a manufacturer's stamp/certification - of course there's no way to check that the stamp relates to my material though.

So, any tests?

Or better, anyone know a friendly re-trimmer in the Twickenham area?
[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

What do what verifying? I don't wish to state the obvious but it is only wool and only cost £2, and if it looks and feels good then a bit of spray glue (maybe spraymount maybe not) and away you go.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers, but that's exactly what I mean - I want the real deal, not a cheap imitation but when it comes to fabrics it's difficult to tell the quality of the product or judge the truth of a seller's claims from photos so for £2 I took a punt on a sample swatch. Having compared whT I have with the real stuff over the weekend I'm not sure it is genuine so thought I'd ask if there was any way of finding out or measuring quality for myself.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Well, there's Alcantara, Alcantara and stuff masquerading as Alcantara. The real deal is very expensive and more than equivalent £18.00'ish/sq yd that you've been sold.

I'd suspect what you've got is probably very low quality Alcantara or one of the not so real Alcantara substitutes...could be wrong though!

As it for grab handles and is the low quality stuff, I don't think it'll be too long before it's looking a bit bald.

A non-scientific test could be to find a smoker and put a lit ciggy end on the material - if it instantly shrivels, it's mickey mouse stuff. If it doesn't - you may have something decent.

Dave


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers Dave, that's exactly the sort of thing I was looking for. I'll get my boss to have a go tomorrow!


----------



## TOGWT (Sep 1, 2010)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Well, there's Alcantara, Alcantara and stuff masquerading as Alcantara. The real deal is very expensive and more than equivalent £18.00'ish/sq yd that you've been sold.
> 
> I'd suspect what you've got is probably very low quality Alcantara or one of the not so real Alcantara substitutes...could be wrong though!
> 
> ...


Alcantara® is a synthetic; so wouldn't it shrivel if a naked flame is applied to it?

Alcantara® Ultra suede™, Ecsaine, Micro suede, etc) are not types of leather but are in fact in synthetic materials, it is made from extremely fine polyester microfibers (68% polyester and 32% urethane) it has the appearance and tactile feel similar to that of suede, and it may be incorrectly identified as such. Toray Industries' Ultra suede or Alcantara is finding application in seating as well as dash trimming, steering wheel covering and headliners in many high-end OEM automotive applications

_Identifying characteristics - _these materials are very soft to the touch and will scratch or scuff very easily.

_The water-drop absorbency test-_ water drops will darken the surface and will remain dark or leave a water mark after drying.

_Water absorbency rate -_ high, due to the potential damage caused by water foam cleaners are highly recommended


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

TOGWT said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Well, there's Alcantara, Alcantara and stuff masquerading as Alcantara. The real deal is very expensive and more than equivalent £18.00'ish/sq yd that you've been sold.
> ...


I didn't offer the advice as a definitive test - see highlighted part of my message :wink:

Having said that I've seen real Alcantara that has evidence of ciggy burns, those marks are not the same as you'd get if the material was nylon for example ie not a solid mark. 
I'm sure too that there are a few synthetics that don't burn or mark.

Dave


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Did the *** burn test today and it left a burn mark but no shrinkage so I guess from that that what I probably have is a lesser grade of real alcantara like Dave suggested - either that or the vinyl support prevented most of the damage

Mind you the pile isn't very thick so I'm planning to check out local re-trimmers for the real stuff next.


----------



## TOGWT (Sep 1, 2010)

Burning Characteristics of Synthetic Fibers - http://www.tensiontech.com/tools_guides/burning_characteristics.html


----------

